
I Turned a Two-Week Side Gig into a Successful Startup - 1bytebeta
https://www.fastcompany.com/3063711/lessons-learned/how-i-unexpectedly-turned-a-freelance-gig-into-a-successful-startup
======
jubari
Hey OP, you might want to replace the "stolen" Tim Ferris testimonial for
Highrise on the landingpage.

------
supersan
Wish the author went into more detail about the actual product instead of
fluff talk.

